# Windy day for steelheading



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished yesterday from 9-3. It was on and off sun/clouds and very windy. The river dropped to a nice level, but had *some* shelf ice in spots. We moved around and switched it up alot. We hooked 11 fish, landed 5(Ouch!). They took both bugs and eggs and seemed to be favoring the brighter baits. Bobber fishing was tough with the nearly constant bow in the line. There was one really nice fish lost, 12-13lbs. Access is spotty, most have quite a bit of snow in them. Nobody else fishing.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ausable steelhead good job on the fish and the effort.Anyone who fishes the rivers this time of year and can deal with the cold is a definate diehard and a very loyal steelhead fisherman.Were you fishing alone or did you find another brave hearty soul to fish with you?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

There were three of us. As long as the wind's not howling, I go out in pretty much any temp, I've fished my share of below zero days. Whats funny is on the really cold days, I seem to have pretty good luck. Hooking fish helps keep you warm and stops you from thinking about the cold. The only drawback yesterday, besides the wind, was only half of the hook-ups were adults, there's alot of skips around. They're great eater-size fish though, 18-21".


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Ausable are you also wading or just walking the bank when you fish?I know wading is an ideal technic for fishing steelhead but the thought about being in water when this cold doesnt entice me LOL


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Wading. I always bring waders, they're a must to properly fish some holes. They can also be handy when landing a fish around shelf ice, especially when your like me and don't use a net.


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

nice fishin once again Jon , had to be one nasty day on the river weather wise. When I was younger I had many of those types of days fishing wind blowin in your face wind chill way below zero . I came up with a saying it takes a specail kind of moron to fish in conditions like this and then I'd ask myself why I was such a moron and I'd still head off to the river I agree with you I can fish in any temp and keep warm but that damm wind makes things miserable . Glad to see you guys a few fish for effort and wind bun .

Larry


----------

